# Post if you hate ticks



## Royd Wood (May 13, 2012)

Never known it to be so bad for ticks before. Everytime the dogs go for a run they get em  Everytime we go down to the woods to feed the pigs we get em 
Our neighbour is on antibiotics after one latched onto her boob  TICKS TICKS TICKS


----------



## ksj0225 (May 13, 2012)

Ever thought about guineas?  Our great pyreness was EAT up with them until we got guineas.  They are dumb and poop, however... Haven't found one on her yet this year!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 13, 2012)

I have never had them ever in my ENTIRE Life till I went camping. WORST camping experience EVER. I get the creepy crawlies just thinking about them.


----------



## dwbonfire (May 13, 2012)

i HATE ticks. oh man, when i find one on me its like the end of the world and i start checking everyone and every tickle i swear is a tick. its bad... luckily i dont find many besides on the cats since they are always in the woods. we have guineas here and i swear they do help. you should reeeally consider them! the diseases they carry are nothing to mess around with!


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

Ewww ticks yuck! !!  That's why I got some guineas


----------



## elevan (May 13, 2012)

jessica_1285 said:
			
		

> Ewww ticks yuck! !!  That's why I got some guineas


x10,000!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

x a jillion.

I took my son fishing and just as we settled down on the bank, I realized that there ticks crawling on my tackle bag.  Then looked down and saw that we must have found some kind of tick hangout.  So yup, half nude woman and 10 year old freaking out next to the river flinging ticks off of us.  No fish that day but some passerby probably were entertained by it all.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 14, 2012)

Hahaha!!! That's why we got guineas too. But, I think chickens help too. When we had chickens before we even got the guineas we saw a little bit of a decline.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Hahaha!!! That's why we got guineas too. But, I think chickens help too. When we had chickens before we even got the guineas we saw a little bit of a decline.


Wonder if I could take some guineas fishing....


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 14, 2012)

Ha!! Either that or thread some ticks onto the hook & use them as bait


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 14, 2012)

*I hate ticks too.  I found one in my hair crawling around last week, pulled it out and I was like OMG a TICK! Fortunately we don't have too many around here, I've only seen 2 on my dog and one on me in the last 3 years. The chickens & turkeys help. *


----------



## Stacykins (May 14, 2012)

The ticks are the WORST right now. I can't imagine a year I've had such a problem with them! Frontline on the dogs does absolutely nothing to deter. The one who gets it the worst is a hound mix, we yank ticks off of her after each short walk, the max has been five in one go! I have a pint jar with a few inches of rubbing alcohol that I deposit all the ticks that come off of people or dogs. I plan to count them once the tick season is over. I have so many collected already, both deer ticks and wood ticks. 

I have chickens, and last year they made a nice dent in the tick population. This year, they can't keep up. And I am not a big fan of guineas, so I am not getting any of them.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 14, 2012)

Just to clarify - we have over 100 layer chickens free ranging and muscovy ducks. Other years just a few but this year we have thousands of ticks maybe due to the mild winter - they are everywhere in epademic proportions


----------

